

Show HN: Slippery Chicken Algorithmic Composition – Open Source Lisp - diminish
http://www.michael-edwards.org/sc/videos.html

======
notduncansmith

        body {
          white-space: pre;
        }
    

would help the readability of the code-samples immensely.

~~~
ks
Or the web server could be configured to return text/plain for *.lsp files

